# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ    ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙ   ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ  12 V

## mariost

ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ  ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙ   ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ  ΓΙΑ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ

https://youtu.be/Ms3hnbZ7pXw

Ένα    χρήσιμο    χειροποίητο   εργαλείο   για   κολλήσεις    ηλεκτρονικών    εξαρτημάτων  σε  περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει  ηλεκτρικό  ρεύμα     δικτύου. Λειτουργεί    με  τάση μπαταρίας   12  v.  Χρησιμοποιεί   την  αντίσταση   από   εξάρτημα   προθέρμανσης   πετρελαιοκινητήρα. Η  ισχύς   είναι περίπου   230-250 w.  Για τον λόγο   αυτό  δεν  προτείνεται   συνεχής λειτουργία άνω   των 10  δευτερολέπτων   για να  μην υπερθερμανθεί. Το  ρεύμα που  ζητάει είναι περίπου 20  Α  και για τον λόγο αυτό  χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένα ρελέ  30  Α  που  παίρνει εντολή στο πηνίο  από  ένα   μικρό διακόπτη  ενσωματωμένο στο χερούλι . Επειδή   τέλος   η  μύτη που πυρακτώνεται   είναι από μέταλλο  (με μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα  πιστεύω σε νικέλιο)   με  κακή συνάφεια  με το καλάι ,  χρησιμοποιήθηκε χάλκινη (κάνει και μπρούντζινη) προέκταση  πάχους 3  χιλ. που  συνδέθηκε με κλέμα   με την μύτη. Σαν αποτέλεσμα   , άγεται καλλίτερα η θερμοκρασία  ώστε να μην πυρακτώνεται  τη νικελένια μύτη   και   έχουμε άριστη πρόσφυση   με  το  καλά.
Εγινε  ένα  λάθος  έγινε στο σχηματικό. Το + στην πραγματικότητα  στην κατασκευή  πήγε  από την μπαταρία κατ' ευθείαν στην αντίσταση. Η ένωση στο σχεδιάγραμμα είναι πριν και όχι μετά τον διακόπτη όπως σχεδιάστηκε εκ παραδρομής. (αν είχε κατασκευαστεί έτσι με τις τόσες δοκιμές θα είχε ήδη καεί  ο διακόπτης με την καλωδίωσή του)Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το χονδροειδές σχεδιαστικό λάθος.

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ   ΤΟ  ΒΙΝΤΕΟ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ  ΕΔΩ:

https://youtu.be/Ms3hnbZ7pXw

----------


## nick1974

Να υποθεσω βρεθηκες καπου χωρις κολλητηρι και επρεπε παση θυσια να γινει καποια δουλεια?
 Αυτο το Ελληνικο δαιμονιο ειναι αξεπεραστο τελικα  :Very Happy:  (εμενα μου χει τυχει να ζεσταινω κολλητηρι   με γκαζακι )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jeronimo

Έτσι  όπως  το  έχεις  στο  σχέδιο   το  ρεύμα  περνάει  από  το  μπουτόν
  οι  επαφή  του ρελέ  πρέπει να παίρνει  κατευθείαν  από  την  μπαταρία  με  μια ασφάλεια

----------

mikemtb (06-04-19)

----------


## KOKAR

Τα 20Α που ζητάει δεν είναι κάπως πολλά ? Ιδιαίτερα αν βρίσκεστε κάπου χωρίς ρεύμα; Κατά την γνώμη μου ένα induction heating soldering iron είναι ταμάμ για αυτή την δουλειά! π.χ 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vgYLR1Rp5tI

----------

IRF (02-04-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λειτουργεί με τάση μπαταρίας 12 v. Χρησιμοποιεί την αντίσταση από εξάρτημα προθέρμανσης πετρελαιοκινητήρα. Η ισχύς είναι περίπου 230-250 w. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν προτείνεται συνεχής λειτουργία άνω των 10 δευτερολέπτων για να μην υπερθερμανθεί. Το ρεύμα που ζητάει είναι περίπου 20 Α και για τον λόγο αυτό χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένα ρελέ 30 Α



Λειτουργεί και με 3V - 6V μην κολλάς απαραίτητα στα 12V . Μπορεί να λειτουργεί και μόνιμα δια παντός αν το λειτουργείς με χαμηλότερη τάση και κάποιο φωτοβολταικό πάνελ μικρών διαστάσεων.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post866235
Πρέπει να έχει το κολλητήρι και δυνατότητα ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας για όπου χρειάζεται καλύτερα .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τα 20Α που ζητάει δεν είναι κάπως πολλά ? Ιδιαίτερα αν βρίσκεστε κάπου χωρίς ρεύμα; Κατά την γνώμη μου ένα induction heating soldering iron είναι ταμάμ για αυτή την δουλειά! π.χ https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vgYLR1Rp5tI




Εμένα μου χάλασε η μύτη απο το κολλητήρι μου.. και αυτος στο βίντεο κολαει με... τον συνδετήρα ? τι κράμα ειναι ο συνδετήρας 
και την μια κοκκινίζει και την αλλη ''πιανει'' το καλάι ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Εμένα μου χάλασε η μύτη απο το κολλητήρι μου.. και αυτος στο βίντεο κολαει με... τον συνδετήρα ? τι κράμα ειναι ο συνδετήρας 
> και την μια κοκκινίζει και την αλλη ''πιανει'' το καλάι ?




καταρχήν μπορείς να αλλάξεις μέταλλο αλλα απο την στιγμή που το κόστος των συνδετήρων ειναι τοσο χαμηλό δεν βλέπω τον λογο να το κάνεις  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

λογικά ετσι θα πρέπει να κάνεις την συνδεσμολογία για να περνάει το μεγάλο ρεύμα μεσα απο τις επαφές του ρελε και οχι μέσα απο το μπουτον

----------


## mariost

Συγγνώμη  ,έχει κατασκευαστεί κανονικά με σύνδεση πριν τον διακόπτη  το +  με την αντίσταση.Εκ παραδρομής έκανα λάθος μετά στο σχηματικό .Το διορθώνω πλέον στην περιγραφή.

----------


## mariost

Ο συνδετήρας είναι επιχαλκωμένος  και έχει συνάφεια με το καλάι .Επίσης άγει την θερμοκρασία  προς την χάλκινη μύτη  που τη διοχετεύει γρηγορότερα  σαν ψύκτρα  στο περιβάλλον και έτσι δεν κοκκινίζει .

----------


## ggr

Αν χρειαζεσαι ενα κανονικο κολλητηρι 12V , για να μπορεις ανετα να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, μπορεις να βρεις ετοιμο με μικρο κοστος.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2399099/ZD-200NDQ.html

----------


## IRF

> Αν χρειαζεσαι ενα κανονικο κολλητηρι 12V , για να μπορεις ανετα να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, μπορεις να βρεις ετοιμο με μικρο κοστος.
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2399099/ZD-200NDQ.html



Το περίεργο είναι ότι στα χαρακτηριστικά λέει τάση τροφοδοσίας 220V με φις για 12;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Panoss

Προφανώς έχουνε κάνει λάθος στην τάση τροφοδοσίας.

----------

